# Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*

					Wenig überraschenderweise ist Online-Piraterie ein Thema, mit dem sich auch viele Verantwortliche in Hollywood beschäftigen. Ein Leak hat jetzt die offizielle Strategie diverser Filmstudios zur Bekämpfung von Streaming-Diensten und anderem enthüllt.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*

Um was für Apps geht es da? 

Die Symptome mittels Klagen zu behandeln ist ganz sicher erfolgversprechender als die Ursachen zu lösen, hat bei Musik damals ja auch super funktioniert.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*

Kann ich gut verstehen das sie dies machen, es sind bestimmt nicht wenige die vieles gratis saugen was nur geht bzw was sie sehen wollen.


----------



## s0cke (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n5E7feJHw0


----------



## Amon (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*

Tja, das Problem kam eh erst auf als die leecher damals anfingen die ersten Releases in die P2P Netzwerke zu hauen. Die sollten vielleicht erst einmal bei sich selbst aufräumen.


----------



## Ersy90 (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af0wXeN6_FY

Bitte achtet darauf, nacher können sich die Reichen nicht alles sofort leisten und müssen sparen wie normale Menschen 
Das ist doch nicht fair wenn Rihanna und co nur 40-50 Millionen im Jahr machen, wie sollen sie sich denn alles leisten können, ich fühle mit ihnen


----------



## Kondar (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*



			
				ΔΣΛ;7030806 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich gut verstehen das sie dies machen, es sind bestimmt nicht wenige die vieles gratis saugen was nur geht bzw was sie sehen wollen.



Stimmt genau.
Sehen wollen hat nicht zwangsweise mit "gratis saugen" zu tun. Vielen geht es einfach nur darum zu sagen das man den Film hat.
Hier von ein Verlust zu reden ist Blödsinn.

@Thema
Das Problem ist eher das man es eben NICHT kaufen kann, z.B. Weeds gibt es nicht komplett in deutsch in HD zu kaufen (glaube nur Staffel 01).
Ansonsten GEMA & GEZ weg und ich geben jedes jahr 200€ gerne *mehr * für Film, Serie & Musik aus.


----------



## beercarrier (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*

soviel zum britischen pornofilter, schritt 2 verlagert sich auf illegale angebote, schritt 3 für firmen unangenehme angebote, ... , schritt x china wird endlich überholt in der anzahl geblockter inhalte.


----------



## highspeedpingu (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*



> *raub*kopierte Filme und ähnliche *Verbrechen *geht.



ui ui ui...


----------



## Rayken (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*

hmm um welche apps geht es den da?


----------



## Cett (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*

Ich mach mir da keine Gedanken drüber. Es wird immer ein Weg geben an die Inhalte gratis zu kommen wenn man denn will.


----------



## Master451 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*

Es ist natürlich irgendwie nachvollziehbar, dass die Filmindustrie keine Lust auf Streaming hat. Anstatt hier jedoch gute legale Angebote zu schaffen, versucht man es wieder mal mit Sperren von Seiten/Diensten. Über Werbungs/Payment-Provider den Seiten Probleme zu machen ist evtl. sogar sinnvoll, wobei sich hier dann sicherlich schnell alternative Finanzierungsmöglichkeiten auftun werden...
Apps, die den Zugang zu Schwarzkopien erlauben, aus dem Store löschen zu lassen, ist ok, obwohl ich jetzt nicht wirklich über solche gestolpert bin in inzwischen fast 3 Jahren Android.
Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass durch eine Verbesserung der legalen Streaming-Möglichkeiten (mehr Auswahl, evtl. 3D usw.) viele Leute vom illegalen Streaming weggehen würden... Es ist deutlich bequemer, Netflix/Amazon/Watchever aufzumachen und auf Play zu drücken, als auf dubiosen teils virenverseuchten Streamingseiten den richtigen Button zu finden, um doch zum Video zu kommen, nur um dann festzustellen, dass es da doch bereits gelöscht wurde...
Daneben sind auch die Methoden/Ideen Hollywoods, wie man denn zum gewünschten Ergebnis kommt, eher fragwürdig... (detaillierter ist das Ganze im als Quelle verlinkten Artikel beschrieben)


----------



## Xagi (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*



> Der Schaden für Filmdstudios durch Online-Piraterie ist groß. Das weiß wohl niemand besser als die Motion Picture Association of America, kurz MPAA.



 Echt? niemand weiss wie groß der Schaden is bzw. ob es ihn überhaupt gibt. Die MPAA schon garnicht, was die immer so vorrechnen ist doch reines Wunschdenken....


----------



## Notafreak (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*

Am einfachsten lässt sich die Piraterie mit einem besseren Angebot bekämpfen.
Ich nutze seit 2 Monaten Netflix und glaube wir sind endlich am richtigen Weg.
Dort fehlen mir nur aktuellere Filme und 5.1 Tonspuren.
Ich bin mir sicher, die meißten würden den uploaded account oder das torrent risiko gegen einen vernünftigen streamingdienst eintauschen.

Vernünftig auch in Bezug auf 20€ pro Monat und nicht pro Film


----------



## beercarrier (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*

wie siehts dort mit werbung aus?


----------



## crys_ (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*



Notafreak schrieb:


> Ich nutze seit 2 Monaten Netflix und glaube wir sind endlich am richtigen Weg.
> Dort fehlen mir nur aktuellere Filme und 5.1 Tonspuren.



Auf dem richtigen Weg, aber noch lange nicht am Ziel


----------



## ich558 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*



Notafreak schrieb:


> Am einfachsten lässt sich die Piraterie mit einem besseren Angebot bekämpfen.
> Ich nutze seit 2 Monaten Netflix und glaube wir sind endlich am richtigen Weg.
> Dort fehlen mir nur aktuellere Filme und 5.1 Tonspuren.
> Ich bin mir sicher, die meißten würden den uploaded account oder das torrent risiko gegen einen vernünftigen streamingdienst eintauschen.
> ...



Solche Dienste sind für mich erst interessant wenn 5.1, 3D und Full HD verfügbar ist.


----------



## beercarrier (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*



ich558 schrieb:


> Solche Dienste sind für mich erst interessant wenn 5.1, 3D und Full HD verfügbar ist.



das wird nie passieren weil es wirtschaftlicher ist jeden penny aus jedem produkt rauszuquetschen. premiumangebote wird es also auch in zukunft noch geben und dafür müssen kosten-lose/-günstige (für den anbieter)  zusatzfeatures bereitstehen.


----------



## Swarley86 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*

Ja, Netflix und Co. haben ein gutes Grundprinzip, aber es fehlt einfach eine Mischung aus all diesen Diensten. Einige Sendungen bekommst du nur auf Netflix, andere nur auf Maxdome. Das ist Mist! 
Darüber hinaus, liegt das Grundproblem, so glaube ich, eher in den absurden Kino- und DVD-Preisen. Ich bin gerne gewillt für einen guten Film in Kino zu gehen, aber ganz sicher nicht für einen Preis von 8-10€ pro Karte plus Verpflegung. Einfach humane Preise einführen und das Streaming und Filesharing-Problem wäre ein wenig entschärft. (nicht gelöst)
Ich denke auch, dass diese Pläne 5 Jahre zu spät kommen. Die ganzen Streaming- und Filesharingseiten sind schon viel zu komplex, verbreitet und nicht mehr auslöschbar. Seht euch Boerze oder Kinox an: Die Seiten gehen down und sind binnen 24h auf einer anderen Domain gespiegelt wieder vorhanden. Das ist ein Katz- und Mausspiel!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*

Hach ja, die "notleidende" FIlmbranche...immerhin reicht ja die Kohle, um den ganzen Hollywood-Stars Millionengagen in zweistelliger Höhe hinten reinzuschieben


----------



## beercarrier (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Hach ja, die "notleidende" FIlmbranche...immerhin reicht ja die Kohle, um den ganzen Hollywood-Stars Millionengagen in zweistelliger Höhe hinten reinzuschieben



du linker quertreiber - das ist leistungsbezogen!!!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Leak enthüllt Details zu Hollywoods offizieller Anti-Piracy-Strategie - geplante Klagen in Deutschland*

Na ja, man bedenke den immensen Rattenschwanz der hinter den Gagen für Superstars dran hängt... Bei AAA-Filmen sind da locker mal bis hinauf zu 15.000 Leute mit involviert, die alle zusehen müssen ihre Miete zu begleichen und den Kühlschrank zu füllen. Und die gehen nicht mit 25 Mille heim, sondern mit 2000, 3000, 4000 Eulen. Und wenn gerade keine Dreharbeiten sind, werden 08/15 Jobs ausgeübt. Ist nicht alles Glitzerwelt.


----------

